# Buttercups



## Troggy (9 May 2005)

Hello, just a quick post from work (slap wrist!)

Our paddock at home seems to have had a bit of a buttercup invasion! Its not covered by any means, but obviously I dont want it to become out of control. 

How much of a risk are buttercups to horses? I have read that they are poisonous if eaten in large quantities, how large are we talking?! DP is ignoring them but she is also a greedy piglet so she might start to nibble if hunger strikes.

Would pulling them up stop re growth? I believe its acid soil that causes them, is this right? 

If this wouldnt work I could split her field in to 2 and spray half at a time, however this means buying more electric fence posts/tape etc so will have to wait until after payday.

Would a normal weed killer work or would it need something like lime?

Many thanks for all suggestions /images/HHThreads/smile.gif


----------



## Tia (9 May 2005)

I would spray with Broadsword - that will kill all broad-leaved plants without harming your grass.  Buttercups are toxic to horses and even if they don't actually eat them, the pollen is a nightmare and gets up their noses and interferes with their breathing.  My advice would be to get rid of them. Yes split the field in half and do one half at a time.


----------



## Troggy (9 May 2005)

Ok thanks, will do.


----------



## bandit (9 May 2005)

we have a dock leaf problem at our yard, would this work on them?

will let YO know he ought to do something about them!!!


----------



## Tia (9 May 2005)

Yes it kills dock leaves, ragwort and a heap of other "bad" weeds.  It kills all broad-leafed plants.  I think you have to sign a disclaimer at the store to say that you will be using it on farmland and you may have to order it in......but it is well worth waiting for.  It is a proper farming weedkiller instead of being one of those targeted towards the equine market which cost about 2 or 3 times as much and in my opinion are rubbish.


----------



## chuck (10 May 2005)

I have mentioned this before but may help someone.Buttercups can give an allergic reaction which looks very much like mud fever.Took us ages to get rid of it after loads of treatment for mud fever etc which 2 vets had diagnosed.Just moved paddocks and it cleared up in no time.Dont know how it affects other horses but worth keeping a look out for if you have loads of buttercups in your paddocks.


----------



## Troggy (10 May 2005)

I can't find Broadsword, where did you get yours from?


----------



## Gingernags (10 May 2005)

Somthing in them builds up in the liver (apparently) and can cause damage and also causes *takes deep breath* photosensitisation (I think) which is possible the mud-fever type lesions described in another reply.  Makes them very sensitive to sunlight, especially on greys. 

St Johns Wort growing in the field does the same thing if eaten.

So I'd get rid as soon as possible.


----------



## Tia (10 May 2005)

I get mine from Scats countrystores or a local farm supplies shop.  If they don't stock it, then ask them for "Grazon 90", it works in a similar fashion again killing broadleafed plants and ragwort.

Grazon is much easier to find and is very good too.  If you can't find it in your local store then do a search on google as there are a number of mail-order places that do it.

These are proper farm-use chemicals and are definitely worth buying over any equestrian ones in my opinion.


----------



## aran (10 May 2005)

Is this the best stuff to use for ragwort? I have never really had a problem with ragwort (just a few bits so pulled them up) but an old lady my mum knows has been invaded and both her paddocks are covered. She has 2 retired ponies but is not well enough to walk round the field nor bend down to pull the ragwort up so mum has asked me for advice! Is it easy to apply and how long do you need to keep the ponies off the fields?
Thank you


----------



## Tia (10 May 2005)

Yes Broadsword or Grazon are by far the best killers for ragwort.  If you spray when they are at rosette stage they will die off in no time and your field will be pretty much ragwort free for the season.  I sprayed a little than normal last year and I did have a handful of plants (literally 5 or 6) which I pulled out as saplings.

You need to keep the horses off the field for 14 days, or at least I did.


----------



## aran (13 May 2005)

Thank you
I will pass on the info


----------



## Annie&Amy (14 May 2005)

My horse had a allergy to buttercups last year. All her nose and the underside of her chin burnt. They've just started coming up again but am hoping she'll of built up a immunity to them now xxx


----------



## Gingernags (16 May 2005)

You really, really need to get rid of them.  Somthing in them is toxic to horses and causes liver damage.  The "burns" are photosensitisation.

Trying not to scare you too much but the toxic effect builds up year after year and you are running the risk of serious liver damage is your horse stays on this grazing.  And I do mean potentially fatal in large quantities...


----------



## ajb (16 May 2005)

got me thinking as I have a few (no masses ) in my hayfield for the first time this year, and a search of the net brought up the following;-

The leaves and stems of buttercups contain a toxic substance, ranunculin, but animals generally avoid grazing buttercups. Ranunculin volatilizes during the hay-drying process so buttercups contained in dried hay do not pose toxicity problems.

I dig out any in the summer fields and sometimes spot spray the resting paddocks but didnt want to spray my hayfield as it has a few nice herby grasses in that a general spray would kill off!!

anyway hope this helps....


----------



## TURBOBERT (16 May 2005)

can I just say - I usually dont get round to spraying til later but this year I did half the field yesterday and the dock and nettles are already in decline - most effective when growing strongly.  My field is 'wet' and getting rid of buttercups is a long haul - but if you persevere it certainly helps!


----------



## KINGLIAM (16 May 2005)

my horse go lumps under her chin vet said its was buttercup put sheep in paddock


----------



## kitehill (18 May 2007)

We graze our horses in rotation with our sheep and have found that the sheep keep the buttercups down.  They love them so much they actually eat their roots too and it doesn't seem to do them any harm.  You can see that fields next to ours have masses of buttercups this year and ours have none.


----------



## leanne1988 (31 May 2009)

http://www.horsedata.co.uk/Buttercup.htm

Buttercup has an acrid burning taste that makes them repulsive. Few reported cases of equine poisoning have been reported as horses do not normally eat them.

Symptoms may include:

In large quantities the compound, protoanemonin, causes salivation, together with inflammation of the mouth, blisters and abdominal pain with convulsions usually preceding death.


Notes:

Don't worry if you find them in hay as they change to non toxic when dried. Buttercup has an acrid burning taste that makes them repulsive. Few reported cases of equine poisoning have been reported as horses do not normally eat them. Alkaloid, A poisonous substance, is present in Buttercups, and they are undesirable in a horse's pasture. Buttercups contain varying amounts of a poisonous oil. Alkaloids are mainly irritant and contact with the sensitive pink skin can result in a reaction.

Buttercups are very invasive and thrive in poor soil conditions.  They can be killed by spraying.  Horses must not be allowed to graze sprayed pasture for at least two weeks afterwards.


An effective means of reduction is to aerate and drain the fields. Any water and compacted soil will provide growing conditions for buttercups. Harrowing to break up any runners will slow and reduce their numbers.


----------



## kerilli (31 May 2009)

aran, if you are spraying ragwort the exclusion time afterwards is 6 weeks, i was told - as it dies the ragwort goes sweeter so the horses will eat it, and i don't think 2 weeks is definitely long enough to keep the horses away, it might not rot down that fast.


----------



## sblenki (1 June 2009)

Recently my horse has come up in lots of mud fever like sores on the white areas of his lower legs.  I thought he was strangly suffering from mud fever dispite it being dry and having cleared up from winter- it all makes sense now that it is the butter cups.  My problem is that i doubt the yard owner will spray the fields and all of the fields are full of buttercups so moving him around is not an option. Is there anything recomended to help keep them at bay as he is getting really fed up with me putting sudocrem on every night. (it seems to be worse then mud fever) any help appriecited........Thanks


----------



## gemliz23 (9 June 2009)

brought my horse in from a field full of buttercups yesterday and she was covered in strange lumps could this be due to the buttercups?


----------



## KarenT (27 October 2012)

Ok guys new to site here and really struggling - where do i buy Grazon 90 or broadsword? Desperate need. Thx KarenT


----------



## jrp204 (27 October 2012)

You may not be able to buy spray, may be worth a phone call to your local ag store. Mole valley farmers will have most things.
Before you spend too much on sprays get your soil tested for pH, if the pH is low the buttercups will outcompete the grass, upping the pH will help get rid of the butttercups and will do your ley good.


----------

